# CEO: Bellator champ Michael Chandler now one of MMA's highest-paid lightweights



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> When asked how much he had to convince Bellator MMA lightweight champion Michael Chandler to sign a new long-term deal with the Viacom-owned fight promotion, Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney put it in terms everyone could understand.
> 
> "I can tell you that every single time Michael and I go out to dinner for the rest of our lives, he picks up the check," Rebney told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ler-now-one-of-mmas-highest-paid-lightweights


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That's good for Bellator, but bad for MMA as a whole IMO. Chandler is a beast. He is going to keep wrecking 99% of light-weights in Bellator. If he was in the UFC, we would get to see him go up against the best all the time....

Just my thoughts on it....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bellator is really stepping up their game lately.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Best lightweight in the world breh.

Shame he's in Bellator.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

When the business _actually works_, this is good for the sport. More then one place to get paid if your elite. Solid on Balltor to wrap him up, he is a great talent. Looking forward to his next two fights.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad to see Chandler getting paid. After all the shit that Alvarez is going through, its nice to see Bellator take care of their own.


----------

